# Don't shoot at police helicopters.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Soooooooo...............
It only took 6.5 years to decide not to indict the officer. That's quite a long time to pucker.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Soooooooo...............
> It only took 6.5 years to decide not to indict the officer. That's quite a long time to pucker.


Austin..... the San Francisco of Texas.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Soooooooo...............
> It only took 6.5 years to decide not to indict the officer. That's quite a long time to pucker.


It may have "only" been three and a half years. The incident was on 2/8/2015 and the video was posted 8/18/2018. I imagine they didn't change the title on the video in the last three years.


----------

